# Ollie's Finds



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
It's time to start checking your local Ollie's Bargain Store locations. They've got a new shipment of kits.
While there aren't any Tamiya or Monogram models in the bunch, there are a few that should bring back some memories.

Jeff


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Some nice looking kits! 🤙


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, that explains why I've never heard of Ollie's--the closest store is 1,060 miles away in Texas. 😕


----------

